# First Fort Stewart Hunt



## Curvebow05 (Dec 3, 2016)

Well this afternoon I headed down to Fort Stewart to test the waters. After a long walk in checking everything out I settled into a fallen tree with a giant root ball. Good wind, great looking spot, lots of squirrels which is always a good sign for me. Not a lot went on until right at last light and all of a sudden, across the creek a deer blew. Not in my wind so no worries, but then I heard a big crash and two mature bucks started fighting along the far edge of the creek. Well out of range of my measly 50 lb recurve. I can't remember the last time I even saw two mature bucks in the same day let alone fighting. That definitely made my day and gave me a lot of confidence in my spot finding abilities. Saw more on the way out after dark, lots of antlers and a raccoon. I am definitely excited about having somewhere to hunt down here. I'm off to practice my 120 yard shots now. Oh and since I'm going to lose all my arrows doing that nonsense I will probably order some more arrows too. Let's see if I can wake up in the morning and capitalize on what I learned tonight.


----------



## Clipper (Dec 4, 2016)

I can't seem to get Fort Stewart out of my mind for some reason.  I guess I need to drive down and give it a try.  I'm just not sure I want to get back on an army post again.


----------



## Poynor (Dec 4, 2016)

I love some Fort Stewart.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Dec 5, 2016)

Yeah I hunt on an army base (Fort Gordon). Bear in mind every base has it's own unique rules. If let's say you wanted to hunt on Fort Gordon you would have to be active duty or retired military or a contractor (or fire-fighter or cop or GS worker) currently working or assigned to the base. Also you have to pass their criminal background check to be allowed to bring a weapon (even a bow) on base - ever been arrested for misdemeanor weed of any amount? You're not hunting here. However you do not have to "qualify" with your bow or prove your accuracy - good because I cannot stand shooting my bow while people watch me! 

I think I read that some bases make you use a tree-stand in their archery areas - no ground hunting allowed.  All I can figure is a miss can't fly as far because you're shooting at a downward angle. But I only hunt on the ground so forget hunting there. 

Just putting this info out in case anyone wants to begin hunting on a military base they will know what they might be getting into. There are many rules and procedures that differ from base-to-base. 

This year on Fort Gordon in the gun area they met their "doe quota" a couple of weeks ago meaning only bucks allowed. Then because trail cameras were picking up pics of so many does, the managers opened doe hunting back up because they had obviously underestimated the doe population. There are no quotas in the archery areas - they know there are too many deer there and have always been managed for "low density" which they never achieve, and with my lack of success they never will!


----------



## humdandy (Feb 15, 2017)

Been many times and have yet to see a hog........at least a live one.  Walked 8-10 miles looking for them.....I did see some sign.

Saw some monster road kills.

I've seen plenty of turkeys and deer.

Went this past weekend and qualified with a longbow at 15 yards and 20 yards.  Not a problem at all.......basically you have to hit the size of a pie plate at those ranges.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 20, 2017)

I wish Ft. Benning would open up to hunting and adopt some of Stewart's policies.


----------

